# ug lab bust police report with pics



## pincrusher (Mar 15, 2005)

here is the link to a recent uglab bust which includes pictures of the lab .
http://www.lsp.org/lspnewsr.nsf/085...ff68d89f1b8d48e686256fc0005d1dd5?OpenDocument
this guy was a major player in the states but im not sure of his lab name as i heard a few different names thrown around. hopefully someone else knows.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 15, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!....Another one bites the dust....


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 15, 2005)

CHRIS 1 said:
			
		

> That sucks. I think they could be useing there time to investagate more serious crimes. I bet this guy was selling more than juice.


yeah, there was some meth on location and they were running tests on some pills that as yet were unidentified that they believe were another rec drug.  seems all the busts have been occuring when they were dealing in stuff other than just roids.  stupid on their part cause rec drugs are still the #1 priority with the police.


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 15, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> yeah, there was some meth on location and they were running tests on some pills that as yet were unidentified that they believe were another rec drug.  seems all the busts have been occuring when they were dealing in stuff other than just roids.  stupid on their part cause rec drugs are still the #1 priority with the police.



agreed


----------



## recess (Mar 15, 2005)

CHRIS 1 said:
			
		

> I bet this guy was selling more than juice.



Didn't Clint Eastwood once say, "A man needs to know his limitations". :smoker:


----------



## Big O (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey Guys,
Don't forget anyone who this guy has bought from overseas is on the watch list now..This guy is fucked,big time...They'll probably give this guy a life sentence in La...It's a shame all that going to waste...especially when i was looking for anadrol....I'm guessing he was to greedy...


----------



## ORACLE (Mar 15, 2005)

Big O said:
			
		

> I'm guessing he was to greedy...



It's all about the benjamins


----------



## BigTex (Mar 15, 2005)

I just loved how the Louisiana State Police thinks everything is a "narcotic".  What dumbazzes.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 15, 2005)

BigTex said:
			
		

> I just loved how the Louisiana State Police thinks everything is a "narcotic".  What dumbazzes.


That was my first thought. They obviously don't know the definition of the word narcotic.


----------



## tee (Mar 15, 2005)

Shit, he had 6640 Anadrol pills. I could use some of them!


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds like their source gave them up.  Customs,homeland sec.  I'll bet somewhere around the world a source just got busted.
I really feel bad for the chick who was just trying to score some meth.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 15, 2005)

Let this be a lesson to everyone. Keep your sources secret. There may not be many left soon.


----------



## Freejay (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm sure it was the methe that got him pinched.  Those fucking ICE heads will give up their grandmother if it means they can cop a plea and be back out on the streets.  Just my advice to any source reading this...Dont sell other controlled substances that can be classified as narcotics.  That includes Valium, Nubain, etc.  Most states now have mandatory minimums for these types of busts.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 16, 2005)

this bust fits right in with the normal timeline for big drug busts.  if you think about it, it takes the feds 6-12 months to build a case once they have been tipped off about a source and it has been just over a year since the infamous presidents state of the union address where he condemned steroids.  looks like the feds started working on the steroid issue right after the president made an issue out of it nationally. most major busts didnt start to occur till about 6 months after the state of the union address last year. this probably means that there will be more busts of people who are already nailed, they just havent been informed of it yet, least not till the cops knock on the door and say"your busted"


----------



## KILLA (Mar 16, 2005)

What keeps this and other boards secure from 'the man'?

Seems a little sketchy.


----------



## skrill (Feb 23, 2006)

We bribe them with blow jobs.  and lots of them too.


----------



## DecaDude (Feb 23, 2006)

yeah, everything is narcotics...  but look at the variety of narcotics, Winstrol, Stanozolol, all sorts....(dumbasses)


----------



## BIGSARGE (Feb 24, 2006)

Ive Seen Those Pics Someone I Cant Remember Who Posted Them Up On A Board A Fewmonths Back Saying Its His Lab. I Recognize The Laptop On The Wall


----------



## MR .T (Feb 24, 2006)

skrill said:
			
		

> We bribe them with blow jobs.  and lots of them too.




WTF? Don't say that too loud Oracle will come knockin.


----------



## thechopper (Feb 24, 2006)

Damn copers! And damn the snitches too!


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 24, 2006)

MR .T said:
			
		

> WTF? Don't say that too loud Oracle will come knockin.



oh shit.....MR. lickmy-T-esticles has jokes.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 24, 2006)

MR .T said:
			
		

> WTF? Don't say that too loud Oracle will come knockin.



roflmao


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 24, 2006)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> roflmao



lets break that post down shall we:

mR. t 
  Open up & 
  Fuck me 
  Like
  My
  Ass is
  Open

I knew you guys were doing subliminal messages to each other


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 24, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> lets break that post down shall we:
> 
> mR. t
> Open up &
> ...



ya, i'm still trying to decipher yours and kell's.  need to find a rosetta stone laying around somewhere i guess.


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 24, 2006)

kell hasn't been on in a while.  you got him tied to the best post or something?


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 24, 2006)

I've told you once and i've told you twice.....keep your fantasies to yourself


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 24, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> I've told you once and i've told you twice.....keep your fantasies to yourself


my fantasies are your reality.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 24, 2006)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> my fantasies are your reality.



So you admit to doing it then you sick fucko


----------



## MR .T (Feb 24, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> oh shit.....MR. lickmy-T-esticles has jokes.



Why are you always thinking about my Testicles? Do you have a Testicle fetish?


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 24, 2006)

MR .T said:
			
		

> Why are you always thinking about my Testicles? Do you have a Testicle fetish?



MR. T in order for you to properly post here at Anasci you have to refer your "quotes" to the proper people.  But because i've been here for so long i will let you in on masta lifta's PM to me earlier in regard to your comment.  AHM.......and i quote "yes it is true...I do enjoy Mr. T's nuts in my mouth" "ps please don't let anyone know i confided in you" signed.....One nasty nut sucker, Masta lifta

So there you have it bro your response.  Now please gentlemen leave me out of your lovers antics


----------



## MaSTa LifTa (Feb 25, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> MR. T in order for you to properly post here at Anasci you have to refer your "quotes" to the proper people.  But because i've been here for so long i will let you in on masta lifta's PM to me earlier in regard to your comment.  AHM.......and i quote "yes it is true...I do enjoy Mr. T's nuts in my mouth" "ps please don't let anyone know i confided in you" signed.....One nasty nut sucker, Masta lifta
> 
> So there you have it bro your response.  Now please gentlemen leave me out of your lovers antics



how do i get dragged into such conversations???


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 25, 2006)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> how do i get dragged into such conversations???



Hey i just continue what you young bucks like to start


----------



## MR .T (Feb 27, 2006)

MaSTa LifTa said:
			
		

> how do i get dragged into such conversations???




I guess thats what happens when you pm Oracle a message like that. lol


----------



## DecaDude (Feb 27, 2006)

test.sicle is that like pop-sicle?


----------



## AKAPITBULL (Feb 28, 2006)

What A Waste!


----------

